# Swimming pool training... anybody here do it?



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds wonderful to me. Very reasonable too.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

After Katie had knee surgery she had water therapy, worked very well for her.

Mike


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

At that price,it's worth it!.Aqua therapy is the best exercise ,whatever the age of the dog!.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, Ryley had his first swim session at Pet Planet. He really ejoyed himself. It was great exercise for him as he was pretty well going non-stop for the half hour he was in the pool.
This was the first time he'd been swimming in a pool. Up until now he'd only been swimming in rivers and lakes where basically he walks out in the water til it gets deep enough to swim. This time he had to learn to go from 1 ft deep to 4 ft deep immediately. No problem though.










Going to try and get him into the pool twice a week.. Mondays and Fridays. Hope to improve his reach as well as stamina.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The only concern I'd have is if there are chemicals in the water that would damage his coat. I'm going to assume the water at a pet-swim place doesn't have chlorine though.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Apparently they use bromine in the water. After he's finished swimming, they rinse off his coat with regular tap water.


----------

